# Someone put me out of my mysery - quick MFS/Linux Q



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

Okay my brain's not working this morning & I'm feeling too lazy to do any real digging at the moment... here's the scenario:

40GB hard disk connected as Primary IDE master.
CDrom connected as Secondary master. 
I'm booting from the MFS2 but I've added a backup file called tivo.bak to the root.

What I'm trying to do is restore this backup file to the hard disk to test the backup works etc.

I thought the following would work:

```
MFSrestore -zpi /cdrom/tivo.bak /dev/hda
```
but I get no such file or directory.

Obviously I'm doing something daft but I'm really not a linux person, pointy click wintel is my thang.

anyone fancy giving me a quick rundown on linux


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

actually when I use:
mfsrestore -zpi /cdrom/tivo.bak /dev/hda

the error I get is now:
Restore failed: first target drive too small.

The drive reports as 40gb in the BIOS of the machine & I've used FDISK (in linux) to delete all the partitions


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

okay I think the problem is due to the disks being different makes so there's a few kb different in the size. Does anyone know a work around for it?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Get an image smaller than your drive, or get a bigger drive.


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

the original Image is from a 40GB tivo & the drive I'm using is a 40GB drive - now I know that there can be a discrepency in the bit/byte/Mb calcs used to get to the 40Gb depending on who makes it (ie what country) but is there no way to rejig some of the space? It seems odd that a backup image may not restore on a drive of the original size.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Drives from different manufacturers vary slightly in size (even if they are both 40G).

You best bet would be to use a drive from the same manufacturer as the drive the image came from, or to upgrade to a 60G or larger drive.


----------

